# New Year, New Mani



## Dawn (Jan 8, 2019)

Everyone makes resolutions this time of year and more often than we’d like to admit, we have a hard time sticking to them. Changing your routine, making a huge lifestyle change, and cutting out beloved food groups like sugar and carbs (ha!) can be difficult! So, we’re starting small and starting with a clean canvas, a blank slate - our nails. Because a manicure is one thing we know we can commit to. 

Celebrity Manicurist and Owner of As U Wish Nail Spa, Skyy Hadley, is selecting some of the most stunning shades that’ll help you ring in 2019. 

1. Cool-Toned Neutral
Think of a neutral nail polish as a blank slate. Starting fresh and anew, a cool-toned neutral is timeless. Plus, unlike most colors, a nude is going to compliment any and all looks. 

PRODUCT RECO: OPI Classic Nail Lacquer in Tickle My France-y

2. Gold Glitter
Glitter shouldn’t be limited to a grand celebration on New Years Eve. Nothing is more fun and dazzling than an opaque, gold glitter manicure - and besides, who doesn’t want to sparkle and shine in 2019?

PRODUCT RECO: Smith & Cult Nail Polish in Shattered Souls

3. Pastel Pink
Blush is a soft, feminine favorite and a total classic. It is a colorful alternative to a neutral tone, while still being universally flattering with any skin tone, and any outfit. 



PRODUCT RECO: Sally Hansen Mega Strength in Liquid Power

4. Red 
Start off the new year with a gorgeous splash of color and add a bold but effortless element to any ensemble. Red is fun and vibrant, and comes in a vast array of different tones so you can choose your favorite!

PRODUCT RECO: Essie Nail Color in Geranium


----------

